# 10L apron handle question.



## Rick Berk (Mar 15, 2013)

Could someone please tell me how to remove the spring loaded handle to the forward neutral and reverse lever? I hate to start beating or prying when there is no obvious method to remove. Thanks.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 16, 2013)

Rick Berk said:


> Could someone please tell me how to remove the spring loaded handle to the forward neutral and reverse lever? I hate to start beating or prying when there is no obvious method to remove. Thanks.


Is it the fnr lever on the headstock or a lever on the apron? A pic would help.


----------



## Splat (Mar 16, 2013)

If you're asking about the brass lever on the headstock then IIRC the pin that holds that handle in place was removed hitting the pin from the top... on my 10L. It may be the that way or opposite where the pin comes out via the top. Look at the pin on both sides and see which end is bigger. Hit the smaller end. The pin falls out the bottom and then you can remove the plunger pin by shimming a small flathead screwdriver where the brass handle was to wedge the plunger pin out.


----------



## Rick Berk (Mar 16, 2013)

The one I'm working on is on the apron, cannot see any way to remove from CI handle for polishing and painting. Sorry but my very old computer will not do pictures, A friend is going to give me his old windows XP the next time he is in the area so hopefully I'll be able to post a picture by the summer.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 16, 2013)

Rick Berk said:


> The one I'm working on is on the apron, cannot see any way to remove from CI handle for polishing and painting. Sorry but my very old computer will not do pictures, A friend is going to give me his old windows XP the next time he is in the area so hopefully I'll be able to post a picture by the summer.


Same way, there is a long taper pin that runs through it and the shaft, scrape or wire wheel the paint off to find the pin and to determine which end is the small end and drive it out. Wack the small end with a short stiff punch to break it loose and drive it all the way out with a longer punch.


----------



## Rick Berk (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks to all, I cannot believe I looked at this spring loaded knob and did not see the roll pin. After putting it under my magnifing light I seen the very faint circle of a roll pin head. I think I'm just goung to turn a nylon bushing to slit it and spring it over the bushing for painting and polishing rather than trying to remove. Well thanks again.


----------

